# Thank You Italy



## Appi (Aug 5, 2014)

I am only doing this for people that are told by Vets the only thing for difficult dogs is an RX food.

I have two rescue mix-breeds that have been on Hill's or Royal Canin because of digestive and vomiting issues for several years. They hated the food, and honestly it did help, but it better for $90 a bag.

Now comes Farmina Ancient Grain Wild Cod, three months and they are so much better, so so much better.

Anyone with a difficult dog, try this and don't lose hope.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear your dog is doing better on that food! It's never good when dogs are having sensitivies.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My cat has done really, really well on Farmina too. I'm thrilled to have her on a decent kibble at long last, it's made a huge difference, no more bladder stones (touch wood) and her coat is an awful lot better too. Not counting the fact that this is one of two foods on the planet that she will eat.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That's always very helpful when they will actually eat the food. Haha.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's other brands that are fish based with and without grain that aren't new. i'm glad your dogs are doing better. 



Appi said:


> I am only doing this for people that are told by Vets the only thing for difficult dogs is an RX food.
> 
> I have two rescue mix-breeds that have been on Hill's or Royal Canin because of digestive and vomiting issues for several years. They hated the food, and honestly it did help, but it better for $90 a bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Appi (Aug 5, 2014)

doggiedad said:


> there's other brands that are fish based with and without grain that aren't new. i'm glad your dogs are doing better.


Doggiedad, yes there are more brands than you can count, tried them with no luck until this one. I had a good feeling when I opened the bag and saw and smelled the freshness.

There is something very different about this brand.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i have several calculators and a computer so i'll be able to count the brands. i'm always switching brands so i'm going to try it.



Appi said:


> Doggiedad, yes there are more brands than you can count, tried them with no luck until this one. I had a good feeling when I opened the bag and saw and smelled the freshness.
> 
> There is something very different about this brand.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Appi said:


> Doggiedad, yes there are more brands than you can count, tried them with no luck until this one. I had a good feeling when I opened the bag and saw and smelled the freshness.
> 
> There is something very different about this brand.


I am glad that you found a food that works for your dog!


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

I use the grain free chicken and its the best dry food I have used.


----------



## keylohsierra (Jul 10, 2014)

Our pack has been through several bags of Farmina Ancestral Grain Chicken and Ancestral Grain Cod and are doing very well. Am amazed at how much overall stool volume is reduced and they have never refused it. Waiting for Sport Dog Food to get the lamb variety back in stock, as Chewy doesn't carry it. So far see no need to try anything else....


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

keylohsierra said:


> Our pack has been through several bags of Farmina Ancestral Grain Chicken and Ancestral Grain Cod and are doing very well. Am amazed at how much overall stool volume is reduced and they have never refused it. Waiting for Sport Dog Food to get the lamb variety back in stock, as Chewy doesn't carry it. So far see no need to try anything else....


Thank you for the kind words. I noticed you live in Pennsylvania. If your local store does not carry the foods please tell the store that Zeigler's in Lebanon, PA is the distributor and all the foods can be ordered, including both Lamb formulas. The foods is available in approximately 30 stores in Pennsylvania currently.


----------



## Foodie (Apr 25, 2010)

Now if only Farmina would stop using flaxseed.....a useless ingredient for dogs (except for fiber properties in larger quantities) and a cheap way to boost the reported Omega 3 levels in the food. Flaxseed is a marketing tool that too many companies partake in and can cause various issues in some dogs.


----------



## AngelaPrimanti (Feb 24, 2014)

Foodie said:


> Now if only Farmina would stop using flaxseed.....a useless ingredient for dogs (except for fiber properties in larger quantities) and a cheap way to boost the reported Omega 3 levels in the food. Flaxseed is a marketing tool that too many companies partake in and can cause various issues in some dogs.


You must be looking at the wrong food as there is no Flax in the food.


----------



## Foodie (Apr 25, 2010)

AngelaPrimanti said:


> You must be looking at the wrong food as there is no Flax in the food.


You are absolutely correct, I was looking at the wrong food. Sorry and thanks for setting the record straight.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you. I thought I was starting to go nuts. I couldn't see flaxseed anywhere on the bag of Farmina I've got here.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

<sigh> I thought Farmina would be a great food for the pups. They went nuts over the samples when they came but with the bag I ordered from Chewy, not so much. In fact, they are a bit reluctant on eating it. Maybe it has something to do with the bag getting "overheated", even the kibble inside the bag was hot. I'm kind of sad about this, they were so thrilled with the samples and my picky boy is so seldomly thrilled by food.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I would contact Chewy. I ordered a bag of dog food awhile back that was very close to its expiration date, so I called to complain. The service rep was very kind, and immediately apologized and sent another bag to replace it. I didn't have to send the original bag back either. If you don't want a replacement, due to heat concerns, maybe Chewy will refund your money.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't think that this was a problem I could complain about. It's hot here most of the time, so it's not unusual to get packages that have been "sun-warmed" (even if the pakage was in the shade). We try to have someone home whenever we expect a "sensitive" package to come in and I know it wasn't outside long but I guess it was in a uninsulated/cooled delivery vehicle before that. If I order from them again (might try one of the other vendors), I'll keep your suggestion in mind (fingers crossed it won't happen again).


----------



## AngelaPrimanti (Feb 24, 2014)

Celt said:


> I didn't think that this was a problem I could complain about. It's hot here most of the time, so it's not unusual to get packages that have been "sun-warmed" (even if the pakage was in the shade). We try to have someone home whenever we expect a "sensitive" package to come in and I know it wasn't outside long but I guess it was in a uninsulated/cooled delivery vehicle before that. If I order from them again (might try one of the other vendors), I'll keep your suggestion in mind (fingers crossed it won't happen again).


Amazon Prime is much better. Amazon has warehouse sites all over the country so shipping is much faster. I have bought from Chewy and they use UPS which stinks. No Saturday delivery. I have bought from SportDogFood.com and they use FedEx with Saturday delivery.

It has been very hot and even piggy dogs can turn away from food.


----------

